# That duck face pose



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

What the fcuk is with that daft pose woman are pulling in photos? Its an epidemic. Its all over facebook.

You know the one I mean. Like they are sucking a lemon or trying to smell their upper lip - usually couple with a "cute" glance upwards or away from the camera. Am I the only one that doesn't think this is flattering or sexy? which is obviously their impression.





































Taken from.

http://antiduckface.com


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGH I hate this shít.

It really grinds my gears.










Reps for an awesome website


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i know mate they all do it ...

but did she cheat on you ? lol


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

1st one does look cute though


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> 1st one does look cute though


Yep, that one's in the 'bank' for later


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> 1st one does look cute though


She looks like my half sister, she does that anoying duck face stuff on networkign sites too :cursing:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i kinda like it


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Some more crackers from that site:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> She looks like my half sister, she does that anoying duck face stuff on networkign sites too :cursing:


 pics?? :whistling: just be sure how bad it is of course.....

and Gerry, if you'rr etrying to put us off, stop putting fit ones first :lol: I'd bang the first one in a heart beat.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Its called a pout?

No exactly something new...

but yeah, should be saved for super attractive women only!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> She looks like my half sister, she does that anoying duck face stuff on networkign sites too :cursing:


Any err pics.. just to prove it like :whistling: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

BillC said:


> Yep, that one's in the 'bank' for later


 :whistling:


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

They all look retarded! I hate idiots who cant be themselves.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Duckface


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

This pout is just horrid though










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

BillC said:


> This pout is just horrid though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does nowt for me that one like


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BillC said:


> pics?? :whistling: just be sure how bad it is of course.....
> 
> and Gerry, if you'rr etrying to put us off, stop putting fit ones first :lol: I'd bang the first one in a heart beat.





mick_the_brick said:


> Any err pics.. just to prove it like :whistling: :lol:


 :lol:

She is only 16 you dorty fvcking bastids!!!!!!!!

:cursing:

Oh alright then, she'll kill me if she finds out I'm pimping her pic :lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

BillC said:


> pics?? :whistling: just be sure how bad it is of course.....
> 
> and Gerry, if you'rr etrying to put us off, stop putting fit ones first :lol: I'd bang the first one in a heart beat.


 :lol: There are some decent looking birds on that site I linked below the pics. But that first one epitomises what im talking about. Shes sitting in her room alone taking pictures like that! :laugh:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> She is only 16 you dorty fvcking bastids!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


:thumbup1hoaw, 16 is legal last time I checked....straight to the top of the 'bank' to do list. :cool2:

Ow and just in case you decide to remove her pic tada










Dirty old man....


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> She is only 16 you dorty fvcking bastids!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes mate! lmao. She looks err.. pretty.  That is all. :tongue: In the bank...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

that last one in the first post... ewwww...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Constant dick sucking does that to you, hence why adlewar is doing it:lol:

Lads who do it annoy the fvck out of me.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> She is only 16 you dorty fvcking bastids!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


a/s/l? msn? facey bee? beebz?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ha ha...didn't realise it was a common thing but thinking about it, I have a pic like that on my profile


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

I dont mind......hahaha


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> a/s/l? msn? facey bee? beebz?


What the fvck did you just say, did you jsut call me a cvnt in some modern dickhead internet lingo-speak? :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol: I love gettigng old and grumpy, the names Meldrew, Victor Meldrew :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Katy said:


> ha ha...didn't realise it was a common thing but thinking about it, I have a pic like that on my profile


Now come on, about time you updated your pics, you could have been bingeing on spagetti hoops for all we know. Pm me them, if you're shy and I'll report back to everyone for you.. :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Rekless said:


> I dont mind......hahaha


WTF?????

Is that that lass my daughter watches on the telly?

Bunch of god damn kiddy fiddlers

:lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

rs007 said:


> What the fvck did you just say, did you jsut call me a cvnt in some modern dickhead internet lingo-speak? :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: I love gettigng old and grumpy, the names Meldrew, Victor Meldrew :lol:


Pmsl. Age/Sex/Location of said girl.

Her msn

Her facebook

Her bebo

kthx <333 xxx (L)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Must be a face only the kids are pulling. Being in my 30's all my mates are the same age as me or older but if people want to pull stoopid faces in pics fair play.

They probably take the **** out of sad fvckers like me for posting pics of myself in my underpants on to the Internet!


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Rekless said:


> I dont mind......hahaha


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

rs007 said:


> WTF?????
> 
> Is that that lass my daughter watches on the telly?
> 
> :lol:


Haha it is indeed. Mine does too.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> What the fvck did you just say, did you jsut call me a cvnt in some modern dickhead internet lingo-speak? :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: I love gettigng old and grumpy, the names Meldrew, Victor Meldrew :lol:


that's exactly what I was thinking!!!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Pmsl. Age/Sex/Location of said girl.
> 
> Her msn
> 
> ...


I doubt she'll be interested in you, you probably spend more time on your hair than she does:lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Is Miley Cyrus 18 yet?


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

WRT said:


> Is Miley Cyrus 18 yet?


http://hannahmontanaage.com/

I googled as I guessed there would be one...honest :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Personally I think the duck face pose is silly and you'd never catch me doing it!!!

Apart from when I'm eating a chicken gyros in Zante after a very long drinking session


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BillC said:


> Now come on, about time you updated your pics, you could have been bingeing on spagetti hoops for all we know. Pm me them, if you're shy and I'll report back to everyone for you.. :whistling:


Are you implying I've become chubby?! How rude...I'd be offended if it were true


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

RACK said:


> Personally I think the duck face pose is silly and you'd never catch me doing it!!!
> 
> Apart from when I'm eating a chicken gyros in Zante after a very long drinking session


you doing duck face in your avy mate lol :laugh:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> I doubt she'll be interested in you, you probably spend more time on your hair than she does:lol:


Liesssss, she would be.

And I don't it takes me like 5 mins or somethn.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@sizar, I was hoping no one would notice hahaha


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


>


KILL IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

dudz said:


> KILL IT!!!!!!!!!!


With fire


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

BillC said:


> This pout is just horrid though
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mick_the_brick said:


> Does nowt for me that one like





WRT said:


> Constant dick sucking does that to you, hence why adlewar is doing it:lol:
> 
> Lads who do it annoy the fvck out of me.


:tongue:you know you all want me:tongue:

cnuts.............................


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RACK said:


> Personally I think the duck face pose is silly and you'd never catch me doing it!!!
> 
> Apart from when I'm eating a chicken gyros in Zante after a very long drinking session


Just for you mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

nice.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

its bad enough when good looking girls do it but when munters do it they look like a bulldog chewing a wasp :lol:

The name of this post made me pmsl:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Thats another thing, whats with the scissor hands :confused1:

Seeing that all the time, and yes, my half sister does it too


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pics of her doing that also required, Rams


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Thats another thing, whats with the scissor hands :confused1:
> 
> Seeing that all the time, and yes, my half sister does it too


Pics please.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Thats another thing, *whats with the scissor hands * :confused1:
> 
> Seeing that all the time, and yes, my half sister does it too


buy flex magazine and its full of people doing it!!

not that i buy it. read and return to shelf


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Thats another thing, whats with the* scissor hands* :confused1:
> 
> Seeing that all the time, and yes, my half sister does it too












:cool2:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dudz said:


> KILL IT!!!!!!!!!!


I'm sorry but I think there are quite a few men who would be more than happy to get with her!! Despite her expression in that one particular photo.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katy said:


> I'm sorry but I think there are quite a few men who would be more than happy to get with her!! Despite her expression in that one particular photo.


Agree 100%.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Katy said:


> I'm sorry but I think there are quite a few men who would be more than happy to get with her!! Despite her expression in that one particular photo.


and the fact I could paint a house with all that makeup on her face


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Katy said:


> I'm sorry but I think there are quite a few men who would be more than happy to get with her!! Despite her expression in that one particular photo.


Probably.

I've seen some ugly fcukers about :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Katy said:


> I'm sorry but I think there are quite a few men who would be more than happy to get with her!! Despite her expression in that one particular photo.


Stop sticking up for the duck face's!!!! :cursing:

True tho, I'd think of an exciting way to wipe the duck pose off her face :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Katy said:


> I'm sorry but I think there are quite a few men who would be more than happy to get with her!! Despite her expression in that one particular photo.


In all honesty I wouldn't. Girls who think they're gorgeous when clearly not and do "duck face" (and even worse without the B&Q paint deparment splashed on their face) annoy fvck out of me.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

dudz said:


> KILL IT!!!!!!!!!!


Maaan, she ugly!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i think miley was only 15 when those photos were hacked from her email acount there were some others also!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> i think miley was only 15 when those photos were hacked from her email acount there were some others also!


Move to France then it's legal :lol: :whistling:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

In Sweden having Sex with 15 year old girls is not only legal, it's a national sport.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

god help anyone who touches my daughter even when she is 30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shes only 4 now!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Makes an average looking girl allot uglier for sure. Under these circumstances, just flash your tits ffs, any hint of nippage and the face instantly becomes blur... :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

he he


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Look lads, chicks can pout and look as daft as they like......so long as they have a pushy (sean connorry style there), their milkshake brings all the boys to the yard


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Still think it looks like a puckered A hole.

Perhaps post 'seeing to'.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Do you mean Blue Steel or Magnum? 

I prefer the more natural look on a woman myself although some can pull it off.

I find it even more strange that some women and their friends will take pictures of themselves whilst in the toilet in front of the mirror whilst out :confused1:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

kgb said:


> In Sweden having Sex with 15 year old girls is not only legal, it's a national sport.


 :lol:



Uriel said:


> Look lads, chicks can pout and look as daft as they like......so long as they have a pushy (sean connorry style there), their milkshake brings all the boys to the yard


 :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Katy said:


> he he


At least you're good looking though and don't have more make up on than a clown!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Rekless said:


> I dont mind......hahaha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

WRT said:


> At least you're good looking though and don't have more make up on than a clown!


ha ha...thank you...don't exactly wear much make-up...hate feeling all caked up...I want my skin to be able to breathe


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Katy said:


> he he


 :whistling: :cool2:


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

whats with the brown faces and white hands bellies etc... :cursing:

should either be all white or all orange?

I dont think the pouts are sexy....look like you could lick them and stick them on the windscreen lol


----------



## SyRexx (Dec 17, 2009)

tinkerbabe said:


> I dont think the pouts are sexy....look like you could lick them and stick them on the windscreen lol


i agree

:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

some of them are ridiculous looking with that amount of make up.there face must be left on the pillow at night if they forget to take it off!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been doing this pose for years!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


>


In all honesty I'd fvck her rotten. She wouldn't walk for 6 weeks after I'm finished with her.

It's been a while, I'd fvck my cushion if it resembled a girl! :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> In all honesty I'd fvck her rotten. *She wouldn't walk for 6 weeks after I'm finished with her.*


Why's that? You gonna break her shins? :lol:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

WRT said:


> Why's that? You gonna break her shins? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

WRT said:


> Why's that? You gonna break her shins? :lol:


F*cking PMSL! That's how he gets to nail her in the first place, silly! :lol:


----------



## lucycw (May 1, 2010)

Hahaha, I'm enjoying this thread since I didn't realise that girls purposely pose like this! I pull that face when I'm drunk, I call it my 'drunk photo face' since practically everytime I get drunk I for some reason decide to pull a really idiotic pose and it's usually this one!!!

Here's an example when I was very drunk at a boat party...










It's not a face that I pull on purpose however, more of a drunken accident


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

lucycw said:


>


HELLO! :drool:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Duck faces and scissor hands???

WTF?????? :confused1:

Fcking hell am getting old.... RS am right there with you on the victor meldrew thing. :tongue:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

lucycw said:


> Hahaha, I'm enjoying this thread since I didn't realise that girls purposely pose like this! I pull that face when I'm drunk, I call it my 'drunk photo face' since practically everytime I get drunk I for some reason decide to pull a really idiotic pose and it's usually this one!!!
> 
> Here's an example when I was very drunk at a boat party...
> 
> ...


Again, not caked in make up, good looking girl, you pull it off a lot better than a lot of the girls posted in this thread.


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

HAHA.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

lucycw said:


> Hahaha, I'm enjoying this thread since I didn't realise that girls purposely pose like this! I pull that face when I'm drunk, I call it my 'drunk photo face' since practically everytime I get drunk I for some reason decide to pull a really idiotic pose and it's usually this one!!!
> 
> Here's an example when I was very drunk at a boat party...
> 
> ...


can i ask you a serious question? i would PM you but i can't . was you in Liquid last year, and you pulled a big built dude? woulda been around jan/feb i think....might of been a bit earlier or later.


----------



## lucycw (May 1, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> can i ask you a serious question? i would PM you but i can't . was you in Liquid last year, and you pulled a big built dude? woulda been around jan/feb i think....might of been a bit earlier or later.


Haha, not that I know of! I obviously go to Liquid living in the area but I don't remember pulling any 'big built dudes' lol!! To be fair I don't really attract that much attention when I'm out, I must have a 'don't you dare approach me' face on. I mainly spend my time in liquid running away from dancing weirdos!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

lucycw said:


> Hahaha, I'm enjoying this thread especially billc who's super funny and sexy hot! I pull that face when I'm drunk, I call it my 'drunk photo face' since practically everytime I get drunk I for some reason decide to pull a really idiotic pose and it's usually this one!!!
> 
> Here's an example when I was very drunk at a boat party...
> 
> ...





F.M.J said:


> HELLO! :drool:


 no no you're doing it all wrong.

it's Well he--llow










:beer: Congratulations, straight to the top of my bank.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BillC said:


> no no you're doing it all wrong.
> 
> it's Well he--llow
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cant rep you again, quality post :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cant rep you again, quality post :lol:


I know, my genius just goes to often unnoticed on here, as do my muscles in the gym.

Kisses to RK as she's looking hot in her avi matey. :whistling:

told you I only do this because I loves being horned up to fck.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

BillC said:


> I know, my genius just goes to often unnoticed on here, as do my muscles in the gym.
> 
> *Kisses to RK as she's looking hot in her avi matey*. :whistling:
> 
> told you I only do this because I loves being horned up to fck.


Not so sure you will think so once you've seen these 'duck face' pics! LOL :lol: (pics are a few years old now to be fair, I think I have maybe grown out of duck pose!) LOL  :lol: Damn, I actually did it quite alot! :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pouting does nothing for me.....waste of a good load of man milk.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Not so sure you will think so once you've seen these 'duck face' pics! LOL :lol: (pics are a few years old now to be fair, I think I have maybe grown out of duck pose!) LOL  :lol: Damn, I actually did it quite alot! :lol:


Do you not realise what you...have ..donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. sweet jesus. It's a ginger thing, you're best friends with alpha ginge ffs. That's a full afternoons worth of in the 'bank' fun for me tomorrow. going to need a baby sitter for this level of self abuse.

Sorry Rams


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Not so sure you will think so once you've seen these 'duck face' pics! LOL :lol: (pics are a few years old now to be fair, I think I have maybe grown out of duck pose!) LOL  :lol: Damn, I actually did it quite alot! :lol:


[email protected] bone.........tingling........must stop:lol: :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

if some girl did that at me id ask her if theres something wrong with her face. :huh:


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

i suppose they got to make themselve feel good about about having at least one tight hole, lol


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

The girl with the pink lipstick is a horror, her makeup actually looks like it's going to fall off her face like sh1tty plaster off a wall

She looks like a cartoon skunk being squeezed


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

im guilty of the duck pose hahaha

my ex actually used to call me ducky! hmm


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

lucycw said:


> Haha, not that I know of! I obviously go to Liquid living in the area but I don't remember pulling any 'big built dudes' lol!! To be fair I don't really attract that much attention when I'm out, I must have a 'don't you dare approach me' face on. I mainly spend my time in liquid running away from dancing weirdos!


sorry, its just you look just like somebody i had should we say 'a romantic night' with! i had a bad patch with the misses, we split for some time. during that time i spent most of my time in kingston and windsor. i talked to this girl when we spoke bout my bad times, and we ended up together for the night! she was a gorgeous woman. and if it aint you, the looks between you both are uncanny. im gunna look on my old camera and see if i got any pictures of us (there were some taken). if i can find them i'll put one on here. they won't look any good though, both of us were pretty blasted!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

stephy said:


> im guilty of the duck pose hahaha
> 
> my ex actually used to call me ducky! hmm


You can get away with it coz you still look gorgeous even with a duck face! :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Its just the day and age we live in i reckon,these groups of young kids taking hundreds of photos on a night out doing all kinds of stupid sh1t:lol:

Whats wrong with having a top crack with your mates??? If someone tried to take more than 1 pic of me on a night out i'd tell them to smoke it


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Must be a face only the kids are pulling. Being in my 30's all my mates are the same age as me or older but if people want to pull stoopid faces in pics fair play.
> 
> They probably take the **** out of sad fvckers like me for posting pics of myself in my underpants on to the Internet!


I think this is the post of the thread!! I reckon that somewhere on a forum dedicated to the duck pose, they've opened a thread saying how they hate guys who posts pics of themselves in their underpants and you are deff on it Smitch lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PMSL! i know hundreds of girls that do this lol! doenst bother me tbh  ,

@ Ramsay, wheres she from ? her face rings a bell with me somehow ! dont worry im 16 aswell :laugh: nothing to worry about! :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> PMSL! i know hundreds of girls that do this lol! doenst bother me tbh  ,
> 
> @ Ramsay, wheres she from ? her face rings a bell with me somehow ! dont worry *im 16 aswell* :laugh: *nothing to worry about*! :lol:


 mg: All the more to worry about, I know what you kids are like these days


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

MillionG said:


> mg: All the more to worry about, I know what you kids are like these days


:laugh: no nothing to worry about mate ive got a girl of my own  have done for almost a year now :wub:


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Not so sure you will think so once you've seen these 'duck face' pics! LOL :lol: (pics are a few years old now to be fair, I think I have maybe grown out of duck pose!) LOL  :lol: Damn, I actually did it quite alot! :lol:


RedKola - any chance of posting some more pics up? mama mia!!

I know your taken....but mama mia......... :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

b4rmy said:


> RedKola - any chance of posting some more pics up? mama mia!!
> 
> I know your taken....but mama mia......... :thumbup1:


My face resembles a ducks @rse! LMAO! :lol:


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

RedKola said:


> My face resembles a ducks @rse! LMAO! :lol:


lol - i forget to mention this everytime...BUT i have a thing for ducks @rse's!! :lol:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I got one for you.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

this is who i blame for starting it all.....


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Thats another thing, whats with the scissor hands :confused1:
> 
> Seeing that all the time, and yes, my half sister does it too


Really...

Any pics :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

rs007 said:


> She looks like my half sister, she does that anoying duck face stuff on networkign sites too :cursing:


I hope I'll be invited to your summer BBQ!


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

RedKola said:


> My face resembles a ducks @rse! LMAO! :lol:


you look lovely...if thats a smacked **** face ill have one!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I hope I'll be invited to your summer BBQ!


Me too, I think the beating of Rams, molestation off weeman will be worth it to hit on Rams' half sister and missus.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

You bunch of pervs! :lol:


----------

